# A2 Vr6 swap with ABS no front brakes?



## turboboi87 (Mar 14, 2004)

I have a 87 jetta coupe with a vr6 swap from a 97 jetta GLX. I swapped everything from the 97 jetta to my 87 (Abs lines, brake lines, brake booster, MC, pedal cluster, calipers etc.. I bled my system using the motive Power bleeder and i got a nice stream coming from the rear brakes, but when it came to the front, i got nothing..
No leaks visible, no kinks in lines, every line was checked for tightness...
Nothing but air when the pedal is pressed.
I started from the furthest wheel from the MC when bleeding.. Any ideas?
if im not mistaken doesn't the brake booster/ABS unit make a humming noise when you first cut the car on to build pressure? I dont hear it come on if its suppose to...


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: A2 Vr6 swap with ABS no front brakes? (turboboi87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turboboi87* »_
if im not mistaken doesn't the brake booster/ABS unit make a humming noise when you first cut the car on to build pressure? 

No, at the very least it the pump check, it doesn't build brake pressure.
You may have a clog, start taking lines off until you find fluid coming through.


----------



## turboboi87 (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: A2 Vr6 swap with ABS no front brakes? (GTijoejoe)*

i assume you meant takin lines off the MC. Ok will try that.


----------



## Jimbo1 (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: A2 Vr6 swap with ABS no front brakes? (turboboi87)*

Make sure the bleeder valves are clogged. I had a problem with rears being plugged twice. No bleeder caps on and rust built up inside and plugged it up. Had to take them out and clean with paper clip.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: A2 Vr6 swap with ABS no front brakes? (Jimbo1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turboboi87* »_i assume you meant takin lines off the MC. Ok will try that.

...well if it comes to that...

_Quote, originally posted by *Jimbo1* »_Make sure the bleeder valves are clogged. I had a problem with rears being plugged twice. No bleeder caps on and rust built up inside and plugged it up. Had to take them out and clean with paper clip.









I would try the bleeder valves first, and work my way back from the caliper...


----------



## turboboi87 (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: A2 Vr6 swap with ABS no front brakes? (GTijoejoe)*

ok, that sounds like a good idea.. but wouldn't brake fluid slowly seap from around the bleeder screw if you loosen it.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: A2 Vr6 swap with ABS no front brakes? (turboboi87)*

yes.... that is kind of the point isn't it?
Arn't we trying to understand where fluid is flowing from and where it is not?


----------



## turboboi87 (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: A2 Vr6 swap with ABS no front brakes? (GTijoejoe)*

problem solved. Calipers were clogged. stuck a pick tool down in bleeder screw hole with bleeder screw completely removed, while i had my pressure bleeder hooked up to about 20psi and brake fluid started flowing freely. 
thanks everyone for input


----------



## Jimbo1 (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: A2 Vr6 swap with ABS no front brakes? (turboboi87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turboboi87* »_problem solved. Calipers were clogged. stuck a pick tool down in bleeder screw hole with bleeder screw completely removed, while i had my pressure bleeder hooked up to about 20psi and brake fluid started flowing freely. 
thanks everyone for input
 
No problem. Glad you were able to fix it.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: A2 Vr6 swap with ABS no front brakes? (Jimbo1)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Arn't we glad we started at the bleeder


----------

